# Free G Code Simulator



## Mini Cooper S (Dec 27, 2019)

I just completed programing an engraving routine for my CNC but noticed an odd move at the end of the program when I ran the simulation. I looked at the G Code and sure enough there was the odd move! Turned out to be a little dot in the engraving geometry, easily eliminated.  I did get curious and decided to search for a second G Code simulator and found this one that is free https://ncviewer.com/ .  Seems to work well, so I thought that I would pass it along for anyone that doesn't have simulation capability in their programing software.


----------

